# I think Its time to say "Good Bye" :(



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am crying as I type this because I've been in denial that my sweet sweet Storm is telling me he is ready to go.

I haven't posted in a long time but some of you might remember Storm when I joined GRF back in late Oct 2010 asking about Goldens and we found Storm / Alamo at SPCA and adopted him in Nov 2010 when he was 5 years old. He's now 14 and still as sweet as can be. In the years, we've had him, he has never shown any aggression and I've heard him bark maybe 5 times when he gets super excited and hyper. I can't wrap my head around that we might have to say good-bye to him.

I took him to the vet 2 weeks ago and his anxiety was through the roof, when we got home, I had to lift him up the stairs and when we got in the door, he basically just laid there the whole night. I bought his water and food to him because he couldn't get up due to exhaustion.

His joints, hips and hind legs have been giving him issues and he was panting alot, drinking excessively, hence the reason I took him to the vet. He was put on Metcam and seemed to do well and today he started not been able to support his hind legs at all (like he was paralyzed or numb in that area) so was dragging himself. I was supporting his hind legs to get him to go outside and pee. He was panting like crazy and when I put him on his bed (we have hardwood floors), he would leave the bed because he wanted to be close to me in the family room. I bought his bed out and so he can be near me. I bought over water to him since he wasn't able to get to his water bowl.

I've felt a couple of watery soft lumps in his chest and I felt quite a firm lump in the upper area of his left hind leg. I'm too scared to know what it could be.

Couple of times, he's looked at me with sad and tired eyes and I feel like a bad mom because he's suffering. He's my first dog and I don't know what I'm doing.

I searched on the internet for a vet near me that would do house calls and left them a message. :crying:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and Storm are going through this. My Tawny developed a similar problem with her back legs getting so weak she could not get up and move at all. She looked at me with a look in her eyes that clearly conveyed "I'm done." I had my vet come to the house and put her out of her suffering. We spoiled her with lots of love and zucchini bread while we were waiting for the vet to arrive. It was very very sad for us but very peaceful for Tawny. I can tell Storm had some great years of being loved with you and that you will do the best for him through the end. Hugs to you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, I know how difficult this is, I've been through it too many times. 

Here is a thread about quality of life you may find helpful. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...breed-standard/440010-quality-life-scale.html

When I have been faced with making this difficult decision, the thought of not having one of my guys with me was unbearable, but seeing them in pain or suffering was even much worse for me. 

I tried to keep in mind what was best for them and not what I wanted, fortunately we are able to make this last gift of love for them. 


I have taken my guys into the Vet to let them go, a few years ago one of the area Vets started offering home euthanasia. It was less stressful for my girl and us, she passed away peacefully with us by her side. 

My thoughts are with you and Storm.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ive been there twice, I feel your pain. Both of my boys gave me the signal, and I called the vet, who came to the house. I wish you the strength to give one last gift to your Storm. The gift of being pain free.... Good Luck....spoil Storm rotten, he deserves that as well....I will be thinking of you....


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry. 
And remember, you _do_ know what you're doing. You've loved and cherished and cared for your sweet boy these past years, and you know him better than anyone else.

I'm thinking of you.

Jennifer


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry. I was exactly there 4 years ago with my Harley. I would use a towel as a sling under her hips to help support her back legs. I would help her get up and walk outside to go potty. Like your Storm she would look at me with the saddest eyes and I knew this was not the life she wanted to live. You will know when it’s time Prayers going out to you and Storm.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know it's the hardest place to be, having to decide when to make the decision. Just know whatever you decide you are doing it with all the love you have for him, and only his best interest at heart.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and Storm.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I’m so sorry that you’re going through this. It’s so hard to seem them suffer and yet, even harder to let them go. We have all been there. I hope Storm doesn’t suffer too much and the vet can help you with this difficult decision.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Are you sure that it is not a stroke due to his age??? Especially the panting besides hind legs seems also seizure /vestibular which is you know treats itself in a couple of weeks? I will soon post here again about Lord ( he has only three legs), 15 years old and had a seizure 2 months ago. He is back to himself. Please make sure that it is not just a seizure. My best wishes with you and him.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

So very sorry!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

My heart is with you and Storm .... You have cared for him with love for all of these years. How very blessed he is to have joined your family and he knows how very much you love him. There is nothing easy in making this decision, but please know that you are not alone and that between you and your vet you are doing all the right things.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and Storm are dealing with this. It's a very sad when it's time to say good-bye. Praying for you.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

My heart breaks for you and Storm. It sounds like you two have had a wonderful life together. Im so very sorry for your pain.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

At 14, Storm has had a great life. Our River was only with us for 11 years. Pets have an amazing way of letting us know when it's their time to say goodbye. I'm so sorry you're having to experience this. Whether it's the first time, or you have gone through this experience more than once, it never gets easier. Getting through this difficult time is all part of having a pet. They never live as long as we would like. 

The quality of life thread already shared is a good thread to read through. My only suggestion is to focus on what is best for Storm. It's so easy to focus on what we want, but so many times doing so is not in the best interest of our pet. I failed in that area one time and swore I would never do that again. 

God Bless! You will get through this.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

So an update for you all. The next day Storm seemed to have bounced back a bit. He is more relaxed, less stressed and have not had any issues with his back legs giving out or not being able to walk on them. He seems more alert, drinking and eating. He is still sleeping most of the day and when I take him out, he's rolling around in the grass very care free and happy. I'm hoping what happened on Tuesday night will not be repeated but I'm being vigilant to make sure he's not in pain or distress.

Thank you for all your kind words and advise. It is all very much appreciated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, have been thinking about you. 
Good to hear Storm is doing much better, seems he is saying, "not yet".

Enjoy the time you have with him.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm glad to read that Storm improved after your original post. Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Jenno222 (Mar 29, 2019)

My deepest condolences. I went through this about 6 months ago with my beloved Rusty. He had osteo sarcoma, and couldn’t eat or walk. He was only 10, and we only had him 7 years as we had adopted him at 3 years old. It was the toughest decision we had to make, but he was suffering. You are making the right decision. Hang in there.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Glad to hear Storm has bounced back and he seems to be enjoying life more. Yes, I would watch him closely, but in doing so, enjoy the remaining time you have with him.


----------



## brocksmom (Feb 17, 2019)

We've all been in your spot & all grieve for how hard it is to let go of a cherished golden. One way to ease your pain is to think of it as a gift to your sweet angel, given with all the love you've shown through the years. My heart goes out to you & I wish you all the best.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

It is good that he has recovered.


My Eden we had for 2 years 3 months and one week before I had to be brave for her. We got her just before her 7th birthday. She had a lump on her hind leg the breeder told us was a fatty deposit and not to worry about it. Well that fatty tumor kept a growing and a growing. A biopsy revealed it to be Hemangiosarcoma. Before I put her down the cancer had spread throughout her body. 

On July 2nd she would not eat breakfast. I had to give her food three times to get her to eat all of it. Then she perked up and was her normal self. On July 3rd we talked to a vet about putting her down when the time came. July 4th she was ok. July 5th she just followed me around wherever I went. If I stopped she stopped and laid down. I went to all the places she liked to chase rabbits. She didn't. She just looked at me with those sad eyes. 


I called the vet and scheduled for us to come in. That day we gave her all those things you don't give a dog. We let her sleep on the bed. Something we never let her do. She stayed close to me all that day. 

We brought her to the vet. The vet tech wanted to know why we were putting her down? Eden was happy to see every one and get petted she was her normal self. I told the vet tech to feel her left hind thigh. That was the location of the tumor. After she felt the tumor, she understood.

My wife could not stay while they injected her. I had to stay with her until she was gone. It was not a happy day.

We got Paige on August 10th. She was 7 1/2 years old. Eden lead us to her.


While your dog is well now. Be strong and make the arrangements you know must be made. Then enjoy your dog until you must be strong for him.


Ken


----------



## lrtate (May 23, 2019)

As I write I am crying too. In the last year I've been through this with two wonderful boys, Tom and Jack. I didn't let Tom go soon enough and I know he suffered at the end. I promised myself I'd never repeat that mistake.

Jack suddenly became sick in early April and while I was determined not to fail him by letting him suffer, calling the vet to come to the house on April 30 was one of the most difficult things I've ever had to do. 

Often people say, "You'll know when it's time". Partly true, I guess, but the reality is that usually we are faced with a very wrenching decision. While I was deliberating, I did a lot of reading and one thing that struck me, given my experience with Tom, was something like "It's better to let them go one week too early than keep them alive a day too long."

Clearly Storm had a long wonderful life with you. I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

We said our goodbyes to Storm today and he went to the Rainbow Bridge with me stroking his face. He was 14 years and 2 months.

We really did luck out with our first dog. Storm was the happiest, most chill, funny, goofy and adorable boy. He picked us at 5 years old and our lives were forever enriched. He was our best boy and we will always remember him. Good bye Storm ?❤. I take solace that Grandma and her ‘soft item’ (her pet name for Storm) is now reunited for all eternity.

My 14 year old son, Gabe made a beautiful video tribute to Storm. I will treasure it always. I’ll see if I can post it here.Storm grew up with the boys and he was their brother. Gabe and Storm are the same age...why do they only stay for such a short time?


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is the video tribute that my son made for Storm. It is set to music. I can't watch it without doing the 'ugly cry'. Miss Storm so much.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vwp6wjy3vc5qx70/393a921b-e416-467a-8b86-735ebf88e896.MP4?dl=0


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Storm. I will add his name To The Rainbow Bridge List, run free and rest in peace sweet boy x


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Deeply sorry I am.Thank you for being with him. Not ready to watch your video tribute yet


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss of sweet Storm. Your family clearly loved him and gave him a wonderful life and he gave you unconditional love in return. Your sons tribute is very moving, beautiful. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Storm.
The video tribute your son made is really beautiful, a wonderful tribute about a very special boy who was loved deeply by his family. 

Godspeed Storm


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Storm. I will add his name To The Rainbow Bridge List, run free and rest in peace sweet boy x


Thank you so much!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You're welcome. I watched your tribute video, it's so lovely, I couldn't watch it earlier as I knew I'd cry...


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Storm was a great looking Golden. He gave you all the love he could for a very long time. You gave him a great life.....it shows in all his photos in a very sweet tribute. I hope the film of memories Storm made for you brings you some solace in these tough days. It's a great movie....he made it just for you..

Godspeed to Storm

dlm ny country


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is very difficult to say goodbye to these cherished family members of ours. I think most of us know what you are going through and my heart aches for you and your family because it just hurts. We had to say goodbye to our boy this past January and it still hurts. Reading your post has made me cry and I can't watch your video because it still hits too close to home. But we feel that way because we love our goldens so much and they add so much to our lives. That makes this all worthwhile. You are in my thoughts and again my condolences. Rest in peace Storm.


----------



## Mary Spencer Huber (Dec 27, 2018)

Your story is so familiar to me. We had to say goodbye to our golden, Lucas, just two days ago. He was also 14, the same age as our daughter. We adopted him when he was 2-years old. He was such a gentle giant. It seems that our families were blessed with these amazing beings and the love they showed us has made an indelible mark on our lives. Condolences to you and your family. I feel your grief.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Storm. The video will make you cry (it made me cry) but someday it will be an incredible treasure that will bring a smile to your face. Wishing you and your family wonderful memories as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry! I watched your tribute of your beautiful boy, Storm. Watching it reminded me of why it's so hard to say goodbye to one of these amazing creatures. They give us they're all in life. We share so many wonderful experiences and memories with them. When they leave us, we're left with a gaping hole that is so hard to fill, if ever. All we can do is cherish those beautiful memories and move on as best we can. 

Lord knows, like you, we too have been through this time in our lives. In fact, we have gone through it more times than we ever wanted. I guess the experience of loss simply comes with having a pet as a member of your family. It's tough seeing them age, their beautiful faces turning grey and their will to stay out in front of the pack slowly but surely diminishing with age and time. Ugh! It's never easy, no never!

All I can tell you is that in time your feelings of such loss will slowly begin to ease. You will be able to talk about Storm without tearing up each time you look at a photo or think of a time when life was good for him and your family. The worst part is over. Let the healing begin. Hugs and prayers for you and your family. 

God Bless!


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you for updating us here and for sharing the video tribute, but so sorry for the hurt you're going through. Gabe did a beautiful job with the video -- tell him well done. 

Run free, sweet Storm.


----------

